# Anyone else feel super judged at work?



## desertsessions (Sep 14, 2015)

I hate this so much... I feel like the four other people I work with think of me as the "weird one" just because I don't strike up conversation as much as the other people. 

One of the guys I work with will always make remarks like you should come hangout with everybody, so we don't think you hate us that much... In a joking way, but it still gets under my skin. 

or just today...

We had a new girl start at my work, and as i was going for lunch i stepped outside and realized i had forgotten something inside. 

So i open the door to go back into my work right as one of the guys i work with says "We just have to deal with the weird behavior" to the new girl. I KNOW he was talking about me to her cause he looked embarrassed when he saw me come back in to grab my keys. 

Which honestly kind of hurt me cause I try my absolute best to be a nice person to them and always go out of my way to help them out. 

I'm just quieter, so I get labeled as the weirdo. Work shouldn't be a constant struggle to feel equal to your co-workers.


----------



## Eddgeric (Feb 26, 2016)

That hurts man. But maybe it was possible you took what he said out of context? Maybe. Next time you go to work try your best to get yourself into a talkative mood, even if you don't want to. It's way easier said than done but it's better than doing nothing. 

So the next time you go to work, say hi to someone passing by, or randomly give a stranger a compliment or if you're feeling really brave, start giving random strangers you come across high fives. This is like warming up socially, as soon as you step outside tomorrow say something to the first person you see it doesn't matter what it is, just say something.

This helps me loosen up a little when I'm feeling really anxious and don't feel like talking with other people you should give it a try, see if it loosens you up a bit at work. Also remember, anxiety should be your trigger to do the thing that scares you. If you're out and about tomorrow and you have a perfect chance to say something to someone coming your way don't hesitate to do it. Go in there mindlessly, use anxiety as a trigger to take action. As soon as your stomach drops just go for it with out a second thought! I'm currently trying to make a habit of this, using anxiety as a motivator to take action immediately. 

Sorry if this is a little lengthy I just thought I should share this with you. Let me know how this pans out for you if you do give this idea a chance.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

If that was seriously about you, then that just sucks so much. Of course there could be a possibility it wasn't about you but if I was you I'd be sure it was about me, too.

It's just so unfair. Look, you're perfectly fine. Nothing is wrong with you. I wish everyone was more understanding and accepting. And no, not in a hippie way. In a "mind your own business and stop talking **** about other people" way. Why do we have to be like them? Why? Why is it weird that we don't run our mouths all day long? Really sad.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Everyone's a critic at work. I find a lot of people have a chip on their shoulder, thinking they're carrying other people, or the organization, and just have a general sense of superiority. That's how they deal with their inadequacies. But that's just a theory :/

It's not a crime to be quiet. I appreciate people like you. There's a lot of bull**** in the world, and you're not contributing to it by not speaking when you may not have something you want to say. Good for you!


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

I know that feel, but fortunately I seem to be socializing ok with my co-workers so i don't think anyone really knows i'm too shy. But i am worried i am being judged for my injury i had while working, its been a month and i'm not better and still on light duty so i'm wondering if they think i'm faking it or some sh*t. :stu


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Urrrrgh. All the time bro. ALLL THE TIME. I do work with a judgey team. I know this by the way they judge innocent people behind their backs. Therefore what are they saying about me. I'm definitely the black sheep of the group. I don't fit in with them and they're all similar. I feel so uncomfortable because of them. It's one's of the reasons why I'm quitting.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

With the small team i work with i can now talk to with without feeling anxious but i have been working here 5 years and dealing with the same people for a while new people i am still quite shy with but after a few weeks i get used to them but the people in other areas and the general manager, reception i still feel anxious just saying hello i am trying to say it more often but sometimes i dont
I said hello to a co-worker a couple of weeks ago her comment back was o wow you can talk mike
Another time there was a staff appreciation day i did not go crowded room and having to eat no thanks that one way to make myself feel sick anyway my manager of my department came back and said mike try and go to more of these gathering they were all talking about you and how strange you are


----------



## desertsessions (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah it's tough. On top of it I have to work with the new girl alone in the morning and it's a nightmare having to come up with new topics of discussion every morning. If I am just quiet the tension becomes uncomfortably unbearable. There is only so many times I can ask her how her morning is going haha.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

desertsessions said:


> Yeah it's tough. On top of it I have to work with the new girl alone in the morning and it's a nightmare having to come up with new topics of discussion every morning. If I am just quiet the tension becomes uncomfortably unbearable. There is only so many times I can ask her how her morning is going haha.


Oh god, do I know that feeling, but with the added complication that I found her deeply attractive...


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I get this too, but what's annoying is I don't feel I'm being THAT quiet. It sucks. Every new workplace or social situation I go in hoping I will be treated like s normal human being. Yet they always have the quiet weirdo label printed and ready for me wherever I go. I'm talking to people as much as I'm capable of, sometimes more, only to achieve the same result.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

(removed)


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

I work at a deli counter and I constantly say stupid **** or stutter. My coworkers are mostly males and they all get along really well. They call themselves a family. So not only do I worry endlessly about embarrassing myself in front of customers, I am always comparing myself to my coworkers. I end up feeling really bitter towards them because of it.


----------



## Bigandshy (Jul 6, 2016)

You have to remember that no matter how you feel about your self is not always what other people think about you. People sometimes feel threatened and will look for something to point out in someone else that makes them feel better about them selfs. I know that sounds so cliche but it's true. Kindness will win at some point. At some point women stop going for the a holes and look for love and kindness. And people will gravitate to kind, loving , and genuine people. And the people who don't are lacking someone. I'm sure I have been "weird" and I have a incredibly beautiful and awesome wife and have amazing friends who are there through hard things. Just keep your head up. And I know it's hard but keep being kind and it will pay off!


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm definitely the "weird guy" at my job, but my coworkers don't have any problems with me. As far as I can tell, they like me because I'm easy to get along with and I don't s**t talk anyone. I've even had one of my coworkers say to me once, "I hated working with you when I first started working here, but you grew on me."


----------

